

As Trade Slows, China Rethinks Its Growth Strategy - tokenadult
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/01/01/business/01exports.html

======
tokenadult
"But shifting toward a greater reliance on domestic demand is not easy.
Chinese households have one of the world’s highest savings rates because the
country’s social safety net is in tatters, with families receiving scant
government help with education costs, medical care and retirement; the average
hospital stay costs the equivalent of two years’ wages for the average Chinese
worker."

